# Once And For All



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, this journal I am going to stick with!! 


Goals: Weight- 125-130

Supplements: S.A.N. Tight (Ephedra Free)
Ephedrine
Lipo Ultra

Plan: Well, I really don't have one. I am just going to eat healthy and workout  for now. In August my diet will have to change because of a competition (Ms. Bikini Dixie) on September 25th. 

Here's some pictures of that wedding I was in at the first of the month and a few others.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's Ashley and Brian at their reception.  (He's in a neck brace due to a motorcycle accident)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Tuesday, June 22- 2004

1 mile jog this morning

Meal 1: 1/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup Atkins cereal, 1/4 cup FFLC milk

WORKOUT HERE- Cardio, 30 minutes- back/triceps

Meal 2: salad w/ 1.5 oz. chicken, 1/2 slice FF cheese, 1/2 tbs. FF mayo, strawberries

Meal 3: 1 slice lite bread, 1.5 oz chicken, 1/2 slice FF cheese, 1/2 tbs. FF mayo, 1 serving WOW ff chips (I know, I know  )

School  This class is so freaking boring.

Meal 4: 4.5 oz. ground turkey, veggies, brown rice, salsa, 1 slice FF cheese

Meal 5: lettuce, 1/2 cup Egg Whites, salsa, mushrooms  (if I have time)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey NC, great new journal!  You are sooo pretty  Looking forward to following this journal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks so much Jenny!!  
Here's a picture of Travis too (it's really not a good picture though).


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

You are sooooo beautiful!!! Fab pics!!! Good luck with all your goals, you can achieve anything you want if you put your mind to it.

Your not with Travis again are you???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

We're on and off usually.  I don't take his shit anymore that's for sure  .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a picture where you can see her whole dress.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

OMG She is so beautiful and so is her dress!!!  You OMG you are HOT    

Hey how much ephedrine are you stacking with the SANS Tight???  I am going to order some tonight and start this up because the EF Lipo 6 SUCKS!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey how much ephedrine are you stacking with the SANS Tight??? I am going to order some tonight and start this up because the EF Lipo 6 SUCKS!!!!


Thanks hun  .  I'm taking one SAN Tight and one ephedrine 2x a day.  Each pill of ephedrine is 25 mg.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

You are dating Travis again?? I guess I missed that. Well, you know what's best for you 
Your friend looks in her wedding dress, she's very pretty


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2004)

Pics are all looking great Andrea!  

Good luck with the new journal as well, what are your goals this time around?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike    As far as goals, just to lean out and tighten up.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 22, 2004)

*ANDREA*   
gosh I missed ya hunnie being away these past 3 weeks! Im home! 

your pics are BEAUTIFUL!!!!   

I like the new goals- straight forward and not complicated!  Im very excited for the contest later in the late summer too!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Andrea! 
I guess it's still night where you are, but at least I'm the first one to say Good morning to ya  Hey, I hope you weren't offended by me questioning you getting back with Travis. It's not my business and I'm sure he has his good sides or you wouldn't go back to him  I just want you to be treated like the princess you are, that's all 
What class do you have this summer? Is this the last one?

Have a great day


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!  I missed you sooooo much hun!! If you don't call me today at work, I'll definatly call tonight!! I want lots of info. on the X too .  I hope you had a good time!  


Jenny- Morning Babes!! No offense taking hun- he's a prick sometimes that's for sure!! I'm glad I've got friends that care about me enough to be concerned  .  I appreciate it a ton!!   


Thanks Jodie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Wednesday, June 23rd- 2004

Meal 1: 1/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup Atkins cereal, 1/4 cup FFLC milk, strawberries

WORKOUT HERE: 

Meal 2: Salad w/ 3 oz. shrimp, 8oz. grapes

Meal 3: 1 slice light bread, turkey, 1 slice FF cheese, 1 serving WOW chips, pickels

Meal 4: 4-5 oz. ground turkey, 1 slice FF cheese, salsa (if I can remember to go to the store and get some) veggies, brown rice

Meal 5: 1 piece talipia, salad


With the Lipoderm Ultra- it says not to exceed 8 pumps at one time- is this 8 pumps per area, or 8 pumps total???


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice meals!!! I wish we had lc milk here, I just stick with skim if I have any . Jodie eats this taliapa fish, Im going to pick some up when I go to Costso thursday. How do YOU prepare it??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY Missy!!!!  I just bought the Tight and the Lipoderm-Ultra!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jill!    When I make the Talipia I just spray my pan with Pam and cook in on both sides until it's not pink anymore in the middle.  I put Mrs. Dash and "No Salt" (salt substitute) on it.  Then sometimes just a little lemon juice.   It's sooo good  .  1 filet usually equals 91 calories (4 oz.)


Hey Shorty  .  Let me know how you like the San and Lipo!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow Andrea, you're a great cook


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Wow Andrea, you're a great cook


Thanks Jenny  , but I cook super easy stuff.  At least one of my meals is the exact same every day for about five days straight because I try to cook ahead and then package servings.  This way I don't get so stressed when it's time to eat and I don't nibble while supper is cooking.  I've had the same dinner everyday but it doesn't bother me.  Next week I'll switch it up some! In your journal- what's a dl?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

I do that too, cook in bulk and eat it later. Convenient! A dl is one deciliter, which is one 10th of a liter, which is around 1/3 cup 
I love cooking, I wish I had more time for it sometimes!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Me too! If I had more time to prepare my food, I'd be a lot more creative.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

I always prepare in bulk.  Even freeze it sometimes afterwards 

Just wanted to wish you Good luck Andrea.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!!  



I was at the gym during lunch, did my leg workout, did 23 minutes of cardio and got REALLY dizzy.  I don't know if my blood sugar dropped or what- so I ate an apple and nectarine.  Feel a little better now.  I guess I had better take out my last meal now.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I didn't take out my last meal, I actually added in another one of 3 oz. shrimp and broccoli. I was a hungry little girl last night  !!


Thursday, June 24th- 2004

Meal 1: 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup EW, 4 oz. grapes

Meal 2: Pre- Workout: Oatmeal

WORKOUT: Chest/ Biceps- cardio 25 minutes

Meal 3: 1 talipia filet, asparagus, 6 oz. strawberries

Meal 4: 1 slice light bread, 1/2 slice FF cheese, 2 slices lean turkey, 1 serving WOW chips

WORKOUT: Cardio- 25 minutes (ended up doing Advanced Tae Bo)

Meal 5: 4.5 oz. ground turkey, veggies, brown rice

Add in:  1 cup EW, veggies, 2 SF creamciscles (20 cals)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad you listened to your body sweetums! As for the boy situation.. shape up or ship out is what i say! Or else an army of IM girls will come kick his ass! 

Oops, almost forgot.. u r very very pretty! the bride looked very nice too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Andrea!!  I hopefully will have the SAN and Lipo tomorrow    How are you liking it so far???  I am excited to start trying it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm glad you listened to your body sweetums! As for the boy situation.. shape up or ship out is what i say! Or else an army of IM girls will come kick his ass!
> 
> Oops, almost forgot.. u r very very pretty! the bride looked very nice too!


Hey Viv!!    Hope your doing good sweetie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey Andrea!! I hopefully will have the SAN and Lipo tomorrow  How are you liking it so far??? I am excited to start trying it


I thinks it's still too soon to tell.  I don't feel jumpy or anything off of it so that's good, but I don't have quite the appetitie suppression I was looking for either  .   As far as the LIPO- don't know about that yet either, but it makes me FEEL better knowing that I've got it.  Maybe a  little psychological, dunno!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 25, 2004)

Edited yesterdays meals a tad. 

Friday- June 25th (TGIF!!!)

Meal 1: 1 LC tortilla, 1 can chicken, veggies

Meal 2: (pre-workout) 1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)

WORKOUT: CARDIO- 30 MINUTES

*Low Carb Carmel bar (109 calories)*

Meal 3: 1 cup fiber one, 1 orange

Meal 4: 4.5 oz. ground turkey, veggies w/ brown rice

Meal 5: Salad w/ 1/2 can tuna

I might do some more cardio tonight 

Meal 6: Salad w/ 1/2 can tuna


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Your meal are looking very good! Keep it up. 

Did you ever find some pics of you when you were overweight to post? Remember I asked you?  

Any big plans for the weekend? Me, just workin...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Jill.  The only ones I have is probably prom when I was a 12-14.  I'll post them, I just have to get someone to scan them.  I really don't look overweight in them though- I just had A LOT bigger boobs then   and a bigger ass.  When I gain weight it goes to my boobs and my butt  .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with me latley! Okay, I ate 1/2 cup of oatmeal (dry measure) at 11:30, got to the gym about 12:15.  After just 20 minutes of cardio I got so dizzy I had to stop or I was going to pass out.  I don't know what is causing this but it's the third day in a row!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Maybe its the thermos you are taking?? That san stuff? Just be careful.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Nc, I hope you had a really good weekend! 
That dizziness doesn't sound good  Please be careful and go see a doc if it continues!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 28, 2004)

Morning  .  I HATE Mondays.  My weekend was okay, did a little extra leg workout Saturday and 20 minutes of cardio and then took yesterday off.  Food could have been better  , but it could have been worse too.  Just ate some ice cream and chocolate   but it's out of my system now.

I'm super stressed.  My cousin who's 16 moved in with me Satuday.  She lived with her dad and step-mom but her dad was having problems with her listening (sneaking out and such) so she took off and was going to go live with some guy she barely knew so I told her to just come stay with me.  Well, last night I woke up at 3 in the morning because I heard something outside.  There she is sitting on the front porch with her X and his car system turned all the way up (I have neighbors, it's not like I live in the country).  I called her in the house, told her I wasn't going to put up with this shit, I don't mind if she goes out but she's not having people over my house at 3 in the morning, ESPECIALLY if they weren't there when I went to bed that night.  I told her to tell him to leave, well 15 minutes later he's still there.  So, I was sleepy and pissed by now so I went outside and told him to get his punk ass out of my drive way before I stuck my foot up it.  He looked really shocked and took off.  Well now she's pissed at me because she said I embarassed her.  What do ya'll think?  I mean she's sixteen.  She needs some sort of discipline, I'm not saying I'm qualified to give it to her, I'm only 21 myself.  But- I let her do stuff.  I don't care if she goes out with her friends as long as I know whether or not she's coming home and a round about time.  I don't care if she has people over as long as I'm either there or I know who they are.  I wouldn't have gotten pissed about last night but I have to be at work at eight and they woke me up.  Opinions please???????????????

Okay- anyways:

Meals today:

1:  protein muffins (oatmeal, zucchini, EW, CC)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, Andrea, it's not your responsibility to take care of this girl, it's her parents. She obviously disrespects you and seems like a little brat, you *don't* have to put up with that! I know you want to help and I admire you for it, but maybe it's a little too much responsibility. What if something happens to her? Will you feel guilty and stuff? What is her parents like?
I really hope it all works out sweetie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 28, 2004)

That's the thing, her parents, well their really not parents.  Her mother (my aunt) has been out of her life since she was around 8 due to drugs.  She's come back for short periods of time, but she never got custody and then would just pack up and leave again.  Nicole (my cousin) lived with my mom for almost a year when I was in HS and then she went back to her daddy's because she thought my step-dad was too strict.  Well now she's pissed at her dad and took off because he said she was grounded for a month because he caught her sneaking back in the house after being out all night.  They argued, they both said things they shouldn't have but anyways, now she's with me and it just puts me in a difficult position.  I mean it's only been two nights and she pulls this alreay?? What's next?? But, it's my cousin and I love her.   I just don't know


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Dang, that's tough  I'm sorry Andrea. Maybe if you give her a heart to heart talk and tell her that you love her and want to be there for her, but she has to respect your rules if she lives there. Rules as letting you sleep at night etc.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Meals today:
> 
> 1: protein muffins (oatmeal, zucchini, EW, CC)


Rest of meals from yesterday (ended up being a BAD day)

2: 1 filet baked fish (100 cals) veggies, SF Jello, small kiwi

3: 1 cup cottage cheese, cashews

4: 1 cup EW, shrimp, broccoli, FF cheese, 1/4 cup CC, 1/4 cup FF ricotta, parmesean cheese (mixed all this together and baked it- very yummy  ), veggies

5: 1.5 cups CC, 1 pudding cup

6: BAD GIRL   Tried to just have one carb control yogurt- ended up having that AND about 2/3 cup regular ice cream, 1 mini butterfinger and 2 mini nestle crunch bars    Why oh why do I sabotage myself!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Meals for today:  (going to try to restrict some from yesterdays mini binge last night)

1: coffee, protein muffin

2: protein muffin

3: fish, veggies


----------



## Paynne (Jun 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> 6: BAD GIRL   Tried to just have one carb control yogurt- ended up having that AND about 2/3 cup regular ice cream, 1 mini butterfinger and 2 mini nestle crunch bars    Why oh why do I sabotage myself!!!!



Yeah no carbs in meal 6 is tough.  The most satisfying thing I've found is cottage cheese and 1 tbsp natty pb, splenda, and cinnamon.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Meals for today:  (going to try to restrict some from yesterdays mini binge last night)
> 
> 1: coffee, protein muffin
> 
> ...



Is that all the meals you plan on having  Honey, starving yourself isn't the answer


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll try that out- I've been trying to stay clear of peanut butter BUT it's a hell of a lot better than ice cream and candy bars.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Is that all the meals you plan on having  Honey, starving yourself isn't the answer


I wish!!    That's just all the ones I have planned so far.  I'm thinking meal 4 will be EW and veggies and meal 5 will be CC.  If I could actually succeed at starving myself I would........... but that will never be an option for me, I like to eat way too much!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 30, 2004)

Wednesday- June 30th

Went to court this morning for my wreck, it got dismissed  .

30 minutes Tae Bo this morning

1:  1/2 cup EW, green beans, 1 boca sausage patty, coffee

2:  2 protein muffins

3:  fish and veggies

4:  ??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi there beautiful. 

 Just wanted to mention that you shouldn't worry about sabotaging yourself. It's about *mostly* staying strict.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

Carb countdown yogurts are sooo much better, more filling! I feel like I am eating nothing when I have one of the carb control ones.  My fave flavor is the French Vanilla, u should try it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> That's the thing, her parents, well their really not parents. Her mother (my aunt) has been out of her life since she was around 8 due to drugs. She's come back for short periods of time, but she never got custody and then would just pack up and leave again. Nicole (my cousin) lived with my mom for almost a year when I was in HS and then she went back to her daddy's because she thought my step-dad was too strict. Well now she's pissed at her dad and took off because he said she was grounded for a month because he caught her sneaking back in the house after being out all night. They argued, they both said things they shouldn't have but anyways, now she's with me and it just puts me in a difficult position. I mean it's only been two nights and she pulls this alreay?? What's next?? But, it's my cousin and I love her. I just don't know


that's a tough question as well as you're in a very difficult position.  You're not the parent, so I would think it tough to start disciplining.  Although, if she is going to live under your roof, she has to listen to your rules.


----------

